# The Door - Model (Lingerie NSFW)



## Trever1t (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's the door! She's standing 6' 2" in those heels for perspective. 

1)



_POR9460-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree on her being too skinny. It is a lovely shot though.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 17, 2014)

goooner said:


> I agree on her being too skinny. It is a lovely shot though.





Rick58 said:


> Somebody needs to feed that girl




She's really trying to gain weight. I took her to McDonalds


----------



## weepete (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, that's some big doors.

Good job Trev!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice photo and setting.  I do agree the poor girl needs to gain about 10 pounds!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> She's really trying to gain weight. I took her to McDonalds



She needs a Cracker Barrel or Waffle House for some greasy fattening food.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2014)

Looove this one!!! Looks perfect to me.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2014)

She is a-door-able!

As for her being too skinny? Well if she is 6'2'' in heels she probably just has the tall/skinny body type. I work with a guy who is 6'7'' and rail thin. He can eat 3 big macs and not gain a pound.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a general suggestion, which is intended as a suggestion only.

Get yourself a copy of Vogue or something similar. You're looking for a magazine with ads from Chanel, Bottega Veneta, Ralph Lauren, Guess.
Get yourself a color wheel. Just pull one up on the internet.

Now start looking at ads. Find the colors in the ad on the color wheel. Start with the important colors, the clothes, shoes, jewelry. But got get them all. The model's skin, makeup, eyes, hair. The building behind the model. The sign in the window. The tree down the street. All of it.

Do this for a dozen ads, and you'll know a great deal about styling and managing color to create a high-fashion look.


----------



## Designer (Dec 17, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Here's the door!



That's quite a door! 

I'm a big fan of doors.

Thank you!


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 17, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> I have a general suggestion, which is intended as a suggestion only.
> 
> Get yourself a copy of Vogue or something similar. You're looking for a magazine with ads from Chanel, Bottega Veneta, Ralph Lauren, Guess.
> Get yourself a color wheel. Just pull one up on the internet.
> ...



I understand what you are suggesting but I'm just way too lazy.


----------



## Benjo255 (Dec 17, 2014)

Picture is great. Wow! Beautiful comp and location.


----------



## LCLimages (Dec 17, 2014)

runnah said:


> She is a-door-able!
> 
> As for her being too skinny? Well if she is 6'2'' in heels she probably just has the tall/skinny body type. I work with a guy who is 6'7'' and rail thin. He can eat 3 big macs and not gain a pound.



I know plenty of people just like that.  I think it's this particular shot, the lighting especially, making her look like a bag of bones.  All the shadows accentuate her skinniness.  Bony knees and legs, ribs sticking out.  She's obviously very very thin and probably not going to look like she's at a healthy weight in any shot, but this one particularly draws attention to how thin she is.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 17, 2014)

good thing I toned down those shadows


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy **** on a shingle people...
keep on topic please. 
whatever your personal preferences are for women, keep the comments objective.

the same people seem to keep forcing me to delete posts. 
were going to be a few members short for a week or two if i have to keep doing this.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2014)

Quit cracking on the model.  She is who she is.  I bet if you saw her in a pair of jeans and a tee shirt you would think she's quite fit.  This is about Trever's shoot, nothing else.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, and I like the Doors too.
Not a bad track on L.A Woman.  I also like Strange Days and Morrison Hotel.


----------



## acparsons (Dec 17, 2014)

Great background. She really put perspective on the size of the mansion.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 17, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Here's the door! She's standing 6' 2" in those heels for perspective.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


  Fabulous shot.  Okay, some people may not like the body art, her build or they may just focus on the fact it's an attractive woman wearing lingerie...all of that is just personal preference.  I'd argue that photographically, this is a fine picture.  First, you've got the doors framing her--a very nice compositional element.  Her pose is lovely--balanced but not so symmetrical that it looks fake.  The color is good.  Normally, lingerie poses would look kind of bizarre outside the bedroom (i.e.: typical boudoir) but with such an expensive, high-end, and elaborate setting they work in this instance.  I think I'd delete the tiny gold specks on  each door (either a light shining through or a reflection) that serve as small distractions.  Otherwise, I think this is a fine shot.


----------



## LCLimages (Dec 17, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Quit cracking on the model.  She is who she is.  I bet if you saw her in a pair of jeans and a tee shirt you would think she's quite fit.  This is about Trever's shoot, nothing else.



I doubt I would, but that's not really the point I was making.  I feel there are models who are so skinny, it's not possible to take an attractive photo of them, because they're just not attractive people due to their weight.  Softer lighting may have not emphasized her jutting bones so much - and that is the one thing I would have changed were it me taking the picture.  However, THAT SAID, this is a fine image.  Technically, it's great the way it is.  The location is great.  The composition is great.  We all know Trever is a talented photographer.  Is the image a keeper for me?  No, because she's too thin and it's obvious.  But I do not shoot fashion/model photography, so take my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 17, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> She's really *trying to gain weight*. I took her to McDonalds



I always wondered what that would be like!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 17, 2014)

That door, the garden outside, the building itself, is an insanely cool place!!! I didn't even notice the girl for a few minutes! Judging the door off of her, it looks something like 13' high ( more or less) that is huge!!!!

Okay now I have gotten past the architecture! 
I love this photo! Everything about it! From her to the light above, the outside background, everything!
You gotta go back and get some more shots, with or without a model, I gotta see more of that place!!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 17, 2014)

I think that door is almost 20'. I am 6, I stood on a stool and I couldn't get close the the upper door lock on the right which is 4' down from the top. I'd say 18'? IDK it could be 15, it's huge. 

Oh the Aston Martin V12 in the garage is nice, I have the key and permission to use it for a photoshoot


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 17, 2014)

What can I say? I think you did a really nice job on this series! I do agree about cropping out the hinges. I quite like the pose, and feel as if I am being invited in. The lighting in this shot, flatters her a bit more than the last, I think. 

This and her "in" the fireplace are my favorite so far!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I would raise the shutter speed to darken the background to make it less distracting because my eyes keep going to the sky at the top, I wouldn't class her as skinny


----------



## Granddad (Dec 18, 2014)

Love the location. The model is fine. My only beef is (same in all the shots I've seen of her so far) lack of facial expression. As I'm the only one who has mentioned this it may be that this is a fashion thing and I'm out of touch with what's wanted. Personally (in my photos) I feel that facial expression is the key to which ones are keepers and which ones go in the bin.

Even so, I like this shot and think it's the best of the batch. 

*Additional comment* on the crit of the model. I often shoot larger and older ladies, the criticism of the model's size coming from so many makes me think twice about showing their photos. NOT because I'm sensitive about my work but because I wouldn't want to expose my models to such subjective (and, frankly, rude) comments - even though they would (in all likelihood) never know. 

*THINK before you comment!*


----------



## otherprof (Dec 18, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Here's the door! She's standing 6' 2" in those heels for perspective.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


Looking at the doors, there is a quote from Marty Feldman that comes to mind . . .


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 18, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> I think that door is almost 20'. I am 6, I stood on a stool and I couldn't get close the the upper door lock on the right which is 4' down from the top. I'd say 18'? IDK it could be 15, it's huge.
> 
> Oh the Aston Martin V12 in the garage is nice, I have the key and permission to use it for a photoshoot



I can't see the Aston Martin in this photo. 
Have instead several doors, and can't help but wander what it would be like to hang those!


----------



## jaomul (Dec 18, 2014)

Not an expert on this type of shot but really like this. I think the girl looks great, obviously the high heels and such straight stance is slimming so I don't agree with the weight comments.

If I had to nit pick I'd like to see some details in the sky. I know it's not that type of shot but it strikes me as a sort of environmental portrait as much as a lingerie shot, showing plenty colour and beauty of both the building and exterior, but as I said, nit picking


----------



## andylucian (Dec 18, 2014)

Its a very well put together portrait. I like the lighting on the model, and the pose really accentuates her stature, it echos to grand scale of the doors. I really like it. 
So the nit picking bit, and it really is just nit picking.
There is a slight distortion on the verticals towards the top of the photo which bugs me as the symmetry is such a strong element in this portrait. I agree with gsgary. Under exposing the ambient a bit more along with the great porch light above her would have given it a more dusk feel and given the lady standing in lingerie at the door a bit more of a story/mood. But that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 18, 2014)

It was raining very heavy all day & night that day. I could've darkened the sky and to be honest didn't pay any attention to it at all in post, mybad but there wouldn't be any details regardless,due to the poor weather. 

Positive or not, I appreciate the comments on my work!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 18, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> It was raining very heavy all day & night that day. I could've darkened the sky and to be honest didn't pay any attention to it at all in post, mybad but there wouldn't be any details regardless,due to the poor weather.
> 
> Positive or not, I appreciate the comments on my work!


Easier in camera if your mixing flash and ambient, I think the model would have stood out more she is more important than the sky


----------



## Tim Schlecht (Dec 19, 2014)

The model is fine, I think the doors and the background are to big and make her look secondary to the image. Great shot, shooting models and lingerie are tough. I think there is a ton of pretty girls out there, but not models. Last month I hired a girl to shoot some lingerie for my site. We met first but when it came time to shoot it was bad. I will never us those photos. Good models you can shoot anywhere and come out looking good.


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 21, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> I have a general suggestion, which is intended as a suggestion only.
> 
> Get yourself a copy of Vogue or something similar. You're looking for a magazine with ads from Chanel, Bottega Veneta, Ralph Lauren, Guess.
> Get yourself a color wheel. Just pull one up on the internet.
> ...



OK I actually started doing this ... So I grabbed my copy of Dec's Vogue, and right on the cover, I see that there's no green in Amy Adams' portrait. There's a coach ad on p63 with no greens or blues. I find three basic categories:

The ad has some presence of all of them (Dolce & Gabbana, p30??, those first 40 pages or so are all ads with no p numbers)
The ad has predominance of one color (Jimmy Choo ad on p131, Prada Candy on p239)
The ad has a balance of a few of them from both the warm or cool side of the color wheel (Bottega Vanetta) with the purple & green plants, yellow & blue dress.
Is that anywhere close to what I should be finding?


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep.

You find a lot of complementary colors, and you find a lot of matching color. The hair matches the shoes matches the passing car. It can be slightly creepy.

It's not universal. A few ads are doing something more complex with color, and a LOT of them these days are doing almost monochrome.


----------

